# XXX, Redpill & Panama



## RenaldoRheeder (4/1/18)

In Cape Town and looking for 100ml 6mg stock of XXX, Red Pill and Panama. Anyone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (4/1/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> In Cape Town and looking for 100ml 6mg stock of XXX, Red Pill and Panama. Anyone?


Juicy Joe's carries all three. 
Www.juicyjoes.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/1/18)

87hunter said:


> Juicy Joe's carries all three.
> Www.juicyjoes.co.za



Thanks @87hunter - do they have a B&M store or just online?


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/1/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Thanks @87hunter - do they have a B&M store or just online?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Ok - got the details 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## 87hunter (4/1/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok - got the details
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Only 6mg xxx is out of stock according to the website.
They have two shops in CT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

